# Irfanview Resize Tutorial



## Guest (Jun 29, 2003)

Hi,

This tutorial actually has two purposes. One is because there was a request to show how to resize a photo. I used Irfanview because it is easy and readily avaialble....

And two....I wanted to try out a new way to do a tutorial. A picture is worth a thousand words. So I guess a flash animation is worth what...........a million? 

Click the link for the flash tutorial on resizing an image using Irfanview. 

http://www.omnimaxx.com/GraphicsTutorial/babes2.swf.html


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

That's pretty cool! :up: One question....how do you know which size you want to reduce it to? When I want to say....put Rhett's face on another's body ...I have to keep on resizing using "dimensions" in my PhotoImpact until I get his head the right size!  Is there no way around the guessing of size??? I know I'm probably doing it the long, tedious way eh!  Take care. angel


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2003)

If you are using a cut/paste method, then some programs will allow you to resize the "cut" when you add it to the other picture. There will be resize handles. Also some cloners allow you to resize the image as it is applied. Just depends on what you are using. If you are in a position where you must resize the source image first...before cloning or cutting...then most of the time it is trial and error and "eyeballing". You get a feel for it eventually...

Another way is to use percentage instead of pixels. It is easier to say that something is twice, or half the size of the other...


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Maxx: This is my program. I click on dimensions and change the photo size. Is there an easier way with this program? Take care. angel


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't use Photoimpact......so I can't really say.....  

Sorry.....


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Ok! I'll just have to get Infraview then!  Thanks! Take care and off to make dinner. angel


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Really Marlene if your doing all work in PhotoImpact and are adding heads to other images and that then the way you are doing it is the best. Overlay it on the head you want to cover with rhetts head and set it so you can see tru rheets image to the background and then adjust it.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

You picked a nice photo for the animation, who are those lovely ladies?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2003)

Fyzbo......just a couple ladies that turned up in a Google image search. 

Angel.....I only used Irfanview for the demo because it is very common. That's not to say that it is the best or only way.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

What version of Irfanview are you using? It has had the Lanczos and other filters for quite a while.

There are people who claim the Lanczos filter is better than Photoshops bicubic. I ran some comparisons and cant see a lot of difference, but between the two they are the best Ive found. People rave about Qimage for resizing, but if you read the fine print they use Lanczos as their best quality resize. I still prefer Photoshop, but Irfanview does a top quality resize with the Lanczos filter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

On the machine that I made the flash on I had an older version installed. I have the newer version of Irfy installed on the other two machines, though.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

*Angel*: PhotoImpact has a transform tool. Not the creative transform. Ill show you what it looks like in Photoshop  it should work the same way in PhotoImpact. I found a friend of the Prez and put it in Maxs Prez shot. As you can see it is too large in the first photo. Select Transform and it puts a box around the layer we want to change. If you grab the little boxes you can make it any size and position it anywhere you want. Hit Enter when it is the size and position you want.










I just realized I flunked posting 101  I lost the rest of the post.

You can use the transform tool to resize an entire photo  just select all and make it any size you want. You dont have to deal with numbers that way. There will be a key you hold to keep the proportions  it is the shift key in PS.

You have two ways to change the size in PhotoImpact. The Dimensions box works like Irfanview. Put a tick in user defined, Check preserve aspect ratio and type in either the width or the height  the other dimension will change automatically to keep the proportion right. After that go File>Save As and name it something different from the original. You notice Max named it Babes 2 so he didnt overwrite the original Babes image. That is important as you want to keep the original of most images.

The other way is Format>Image Size. That is just like the only box in Photoshop in that it integrates the print size. I seldom resize in Irfanview because I like the Image Size box better. It is a little harder to understand the relationship between print size and image size. If you want to change the print size start a thread - I dont want to bore you with information you didnt ask for.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Very cool slipe... :up:


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Subject: How to tell what size?

This has become invaluable to me in numerous situations. Freeware. JR Screen Ruler. Small, put it in any handy folder, I keep mine with my animator, because I use it there mostly. Measures in Pixels, Inches, Pica or Centimeters. Horizontal or Vertical. Check to make sure it runs on your OS.

http://www.spadixbd.com/freetools

There is also a caliper available as freeware by a different author. I didn't care for it, but you might. You might be able to find other types, do a Google search. Check to make sure it runs on your OS.
http://www.iconico.com/caliper/

sekirt


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Maxx
Looks like you need Macromedia 6 to view your tutorial?

Going to have to miss this one.
sekirt


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I have been ignoring the Macromedia prompts but wanted to see Maxs tutorial so I finally broke down and took the thing. No bad effects but I normally like to limit the stuff on the computer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Hmmmmm.....could have sworn that it was backward compatable.....

Anybody else that can't see it?

In the meantime....here is the AVI version, but it is a big file...

http://www.omnimaxx.com/GraphicsTutorial/babes2.avi


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Sorry guys......


I always take the latest macromedia browser plug-in, so I guess I just assumed everybody else did too.....


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Watched it about 5 minutes & finally quit--all it did is repeat instruction to resize picture then save as babes2.

What were we supposed to see?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

That's what you were supposed to see.....

Like I said in my first post, it was just to show how to resize a picture using Irfanview. It is a simple procedure, but I wanted to see how using the Flash method for tutorials would work....for more involved operations later on. Sometimes it might be easier to show something rather than explain it.

Looks like it wasn't a very good idea.....


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Downloaded the AVI....not that big (for a movie).

:up: :up: 

Ebert and Roper voted on it. Hehehe

Thanks.
sekirt


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I like that it repeats. It is too fast to get the first time if you dont already know how to do it. It might go a little slower though.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Good one Max, even if I couldn't keep my eyes on the cursor. Do you mind if I post the Url on a site here in New Zealand.

Gerry


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Sure....go ahead and repost the URL, Gerry.....

But use the Flash version. I will be removing the AVI movie version soon since it is a major drag on my bandwidth. 

BTW....for those who have trouble following because of the speed. Please note that there are buttons under the flash picture that allow you to pause, stop and restart the animation....


----------



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

ooooooo ooooooooo Maxx.........I thinks its a wonderful idea to use the flash. Images work so much better for me in tutorials, couldn't imagine anyone not agreeing with that. Yes, keep it up  You Da Man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortnpretty:_
> *ooooooo ooooooooo Maxx.........I thinks its a wonderful idea to use the flash. Images work so much better for me in tutorials, couldn't imagine anyone not agreeing with that. Yes, keep it up  You Da Man!!!!!!!!   *


Thanks sweetie 

Making the Flash is more work, but I really think there is a place for it sometimes. Particularly in a graphics realm....

I will continue to make them when I think they are a benefit and use screenshots for other items. This thread was partly to see how this method would be recieved.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by maxximilian:_
> *That's what you were supposed to see.....
> 
> Looks like it wasn't a very good idea.....  *


It was a*very good * idea max, :up: learnt things not only from your post but also from the replies.........


----------



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

You are welcome........actually I should be thanking you sweetie   I'm learning from scratch here... I'm not even sure what programs I have that will do what is needed. The old family photos I have been scanning goes to a Photo Deluxe Program. I'm fixing to eat lunch and read some help on these programs and figure out what program does what. I have corel office, but nothing for the graphics...


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Worked great for me too! I also would like to link to it for my "Graphically Challenged" friends!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Sure...go ahead Bassetman 

Just a note......every few months or so I do a cleaning of my webspace, so the link will quit working at some time in the future.


----------



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

okie dokie........I posted my first in the "rumor mill" and have to say (patting myself on the back)...not bad for my first..hehehehe. Photo Deluxe is my program....... Yup...gotta love that cloning tool...


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

SnP: You'll never use that tool as good as I can!


----------



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

You know Angel.........somehow I have to agree that you are right about that!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Uh Oh... LOL listen to miss smartie britches angel... hahaha!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

That's me....Maxx-made smartie britches!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Ha! I think we're all maxx-made ... uhh... yeah, lol I'll leave it at that...


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Ummm... Well, not all of us...


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Come here Terry...I'll make you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

*forgot this is the tech side*


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

But I'm resizing right now as we speak following Maxx's tutorial!


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Tutorial Groupies?
   
sekirt


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah...Maxx will be thrilled! He's such a BIG help!  As a matter of fact Kath is changing her member name to clonesiegirl!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Does my heart good to know that people not only appreciate the effort, but are also getting involved in graphics. Art has been a huge part of my life and the computer just simply opened up a new avenue and direction. 

Never had any "groupies" before....LOL 

Back to resizing with Irfanview. You will notice there is a measure of distortion when you resize an image in Irfanview. If the distortion or blurring is not desired, there are a couple things you can do to minimize it. First...try to work with uncompressed Bitmaps (BMP) files. They hold up better to manipulation and you can always convert the finished image to JPG for posting to the net.

Secondly.....Irfanview has a "Sharpen" function that cleans up blurs sometimes. You will find it under the Image button at the top. It can grain things a bit, though, so beware.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Just a quick note: SHARPEN can be clicked multiple times for added effect. As Maxx sezs, "It can grain things..." - quickly.

If it is something important, I always make sure to make backups along the way - just in case the next thing I do ruins my efforts.
sekirt


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

There is also the Undo for the immediate oopsies!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Ahhhhhh.....yes.....the undo button. 

The best friend of the graphic artist.


----------



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

ya ya!! thats my ooopsie button...can't live without it


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

SnP: You've confused that oopsie button with your pierced belly button!   No wonder your cloning skills are out of whack!


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

This is also a very good tutorial for resizing and cropping:
http://www.somewhere-in-time.net/tutorial/irfanview/


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I have made several tutorials myself, but have never tried an animated one!


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

bassetman 

If you feel they might be helpful....let's see some.

:up: 
sekirt


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I don't know how to respond without sounding egotistical, but here they are. You tell me if they are of any help. 
http://www.waterpondwebsites.com/howdoi/


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

I am still reading them, but I have gotten to "How Do I ... Copy and paste text!?"

As basic as that is, I have seen several posts where people are confused in the Web and Email Forum. You could always try posting there and see how it is received? And maybe explain about attachments vs inserted/embedded graphics? People are forever getting red Xs by doing it wrong.
(And not only at this discussion site).

Maybe get a few more opinions.
(My ideas aren't always the popular ones).

Anyone here against the idea?

sekirt


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I put that up for my Dad and others who always forward me email buried within email! 
Hehe

BTW I am always open to suggestions!


----------



## ilona53 (Jun 3, 2001)

Very interesting tutorial, Maxx.
The one from somewhere-in-time is excellent also. I just did that tutorial, but I seem to have a problem with the 'cropping' part.
I can't seem to get rid of the extra 'black' space on the right side...can anyone help me with that?

OK...seems it looks ok when viewing here, but it always seems to have the 'black' edged space in Irfanview...is that 'normal'? Maybe I'm just confusing myself with what Irfanview shows and the end result!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I've always considered that a problem with ifranview.
If I can't get rid of it I drag into PSP and crop the black off of it.


----------



## ilona53 (Jun 3, 2001)

I don't have PSP...too expensive and besides, I only use irfanview for attaching screenshots,etc...I don't 'do' pictures at all.
Have MSPaint, but very, very rarely even use that.
Thanks anyway for your reply.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

ilona

I probably crop something nearly everyday. I have not noticed the excess black you and bassetman experienced. I tried to duplicate it with your mountain picture, thinking maybe it was something within the pic itself. But it comes out just fine as downloaded and additional cropping of it.

Only things I can suggest is:
1) Email Irfan---> [email protected]
2) Maybe download/install a fresh copy
3) Get all the plug-ins. Newest version is dated Jan, 2003 (I think).

sekirt


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I found the problem (I think) it happens when I cut leaving selection vs. "Crop".


----------



## ilona53 (Jun 3, 2001)

...that's it exactly! Now, for my poor brain to comprehend this...what do I do EXACTLY to make sure that the extra black isn't there?
BTW..my irfanview is v 3.80.
Guess I would just have to keep cropping, but I thought if I keep cropping all the way over to the edge (where the black shows up), it would have removed that part also.


----------



## ilona53 (Jun 3, 2001)

I just kept on cropping, thinking that the 'black' part wouldn't show up...it only shows up when 'looking' at the irfanview in the file/folder...made a couple of examples of what I see in the folder...hope this comes out.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> what do I do EXACTLY to make sure that the extra black isn't there?


In mine just Crop vs Cut Leaving Selection.


----------



## ilona53 (Jun 3, 2001)

darn it...wrong one...sorry...trying this again.


----------



## ilona53 (Jun 3, 2001)

I did just 'crop'...never even thought of using the 'cut selection'.
above attachment in #64 is what I prtscreen to show what it looks like when in my irfanview...but the 'finished' picture looks great when viewed as regular attachment here.
I just want to get rid of that stupid extra black/anything else when posting something anywhere...grrrr


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

When you choose the *crop selection* the image is cropped but Irfanview needs to maintain the extra width so that the toolbar shows all the tools...to do this it just fills the area with whatever color you have set for your background...

the height gets cropped right to size...as you have seen it has no effect on the saved image

buck


----------



## ilona53 (Jun 3, 2001)

ok...so I don't have to worry about what my irfanview 'pix' looks like in the folder...just what it ends up looking like when posted.
Maybe I was just making a mountain out of a molehill, but that always did bother me...to me, 'crop' meant that the end result wouldn't show the excess stuff in the newly created 'save as' ...learning something new everyday. Thanks to all for the help & info. 
*goes to practice mastering the 'art' of cropping*


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

If buck's answer is correct, then I did not realize what "black" you were experiencing. In my case, clicking VIEW, my setting is
"Do not fit anything"

My Irfan window is full screen at all times and I have black background on the right-side and bottom as well. Which is completely normal. 

sekirt


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Click Properties*. Viewing Tab--->main window. Change the background color and see if that truly solves the "black mystery."

*A little right of center on the toolbar, click the red P

sekirt


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy sekirt

did you look at the image* ilona53* posted ? ...not much mystery










buck


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Buck....just want to double check.
In my case, it would look like this, lotsa black!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy again sekirt

 ... I had mine like that for a while but got tired of looking at that much of one color ...black or otherwise

buck


----------



## ilona53 (Jun 3, 2001)

#69 was just the prtscreen of what my irfanview crop looked like...I didn't bother with getting rid of the desktop stuff ...still have to learn how to 'crop' the rest of the stuff, so just the subject is showing... *back to practicing*
thanks for all the help


----------



## ilona53 (Jun 3, 2001)

ok, using that tutorial ...I had a drawing/sketch of my daughter and grandson (1700x2340x8) that she wanted me to try & resize small enough as attachment for emails. I got it down to 388x258x24...is this a small enough size for attachment for emailing? This is black&white, so it will look 'grainy'.
Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy ilona53

31,000 bytes...approx 31kb... is plenty small for email

buck


----------



## ilona53 (Jun 3, 2001)

thank you ever so kindly...finally did something right!


----------

